# Only For Fmhites ;)



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Lets guys we get there. .Just as a group.
May we b friends.
May we know each other even before after first class.  


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

When are classes startingg


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> When are classes startingg


12th of december.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

u received call or letter for 12th of dec ?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

My father visited FMH they told him.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmm.
I think on 12 is the orientation.
And onwards on Monday classes start.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Orientation is on 9th.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmm.Ok


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

is white coat ceremony and orientation one or the same thing?


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

I do believe they are the same thing. "White Coat Ceremony" is probably just a fancy way of saying it.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

maida malik said:


> is white coat ceremony and orientation one or the same thing?


No these are different things but I guess they will be held on the same day.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

The orientation is on 10th of dec.
I got the email today.



Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

yeah me too got the mail..checked it just now:thumbsup:


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

"Admission offer /confirmation letter"<<< whats this?


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the confirmation letter is the fee voucher u got from FMH.
The verification of fee submission.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

but i think that we'll get confirmation letter by post..and one question here will we attend the orientation with our parents??or just us??


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

yeah i also want to know that...


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

The orientation is the introduction of our med colege along with its rules , studies , programmes offered etc to us.

So I think so its our choice if we come along with out parents or not.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

but in the invitation letter under the PROGRAM heading its written "students to be seated".


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, I c.
But may b there's place for parents also.
Should cnfrm by call.

me aj phone kr ra tha par pick e n krte.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

i know i've also tried alot they never pick up the call.and do we have to collect "the student handbook" and submit the documents before the orientation??


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

We have to collect the students handbook before orientation.
But I think documents should be submitted after orientation.
Lets c this at there.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

The photos are also required to be attested ?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

10 , 11 & 12 Dec. are included in orientation.
On 11 & 12 the students visit departments and labs of college.
Our first teaching class is on 16 of dec.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

thegamerboy09 said:


> 10 , 11 & 12 Dec. are included in orientation.
> On 11 & 12 the students visit departments and labs of college.
> Our first teaching class is on 16 of dec.
> 
> ...


source??


----------

